# Beemo in Labor!



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes, as im typing, my girl is in labor! I've been gone all day. Its midnight right now. I came home not five mins ago, decided to say hi to all my pets. So I made the rounds, and held every single one of them. Beemo was last. Well when i was examining her, her umm area, seemed a bit different. So I put her down and she started to go into labor! haha I like to think that she waited for me to come home.
She's my sweetest mouse and LOVES to be held and played with. She's very attached to me, and I to her. I am so excited. OMG!!!


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ugh put this on the wrong part of the forum. Now I feel so stupid! Guess I was just too excited. :C
:?


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope everything went well, don't forget pictures in a few days.  Congrads!


----------

